# Selling an "Old School" PASGT



## DA SWO (Mar 12, 2014)

Getting rid of my tactical gear.

I have my original PASGT Helmet, a vet ofOperation URGENT FURY.

$40.00 shipped, which is below the ebay price.

I'll leave this up for a month, then post it on other sites.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 12, 2014)

Tempted sir, but what do I need with one. LOL.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 12, 2014)

Sir. My bro. Kenny wants it. PM in bound sir.

F.M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 12, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Tempted sir, but what do I need with one. LOL.
> 
> F.M.



Haha I had a quick "I need that" moment followed by a quicker "say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?" too


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 12, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Sir. My bro. Kenny wants it. PM in bound sir.
> 
> F.M.


Sold Pending Funds.


----------

